# Breaking thru



## JD (Jun 23, 2009)

Today on the last climb I was enguaged in a real head game.  I really wanted to walk early on in the last singletrack climb..About 5 minutes into it at the top of several pedal strokes I almost stepped off.  But I didn't.  I pushed thru, and once I commited to it, I did what I had to to make it happen.  Relaxed my upper body...moved up the trail in the most efficient way possible, and just kept pushing thru barriers.  Retrospectively, I realize the deeper you get into a ride, the more it becomes head and not body.  Breaking it down to just the next pedal stroke, not looking beyond that, focusing on the ground I would cover on the one next pedal stroke....one, another, another, so on, knowing that I thought I was done a while ago, but was still pedaling started to make it easier to just ignore the voice.  It's so simple really, you just have to stay out of your own way, and it's amazing how deep you can take yourself, and how good it makes you feel. 
that is all.


----------



## Trev (Jun 23, 2009)

I hear ya, I find myself talking aloud to myself sometimes..  "keep pedaling.."


----------



## skiboarder (Jun 23, 2009)

My formula for ascending is simple: keep pedaling until I run out of breath and forward momentum stops.  When I do run out of breath, I endeavor to keep moving and walk the bike up without stopping to rest.  This keeps my heart rate way up to improve endurance.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2009)

JD said:


> it's amazing how deep you can take yourself, and how good it makes you feel.
> that is all.



Yep. Interesting progression one goes through on climbs. Starts out with: this sucks; and progressing to...okay this really sucks; to......this still sucks but no matter what I'm getting to the top; to...this ain't so bad despite the fact that my heart is racing, my lungs are burning and my quads feel like they're going to burst; to this feels great. Usually, by that point you're pretty close to the top.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Jun 24, 2009)

good on you JD - its always a good feeling to know there is another level and you can dialouge with your inner conversation to get through, a lot of people never even give themselves a chance, was it on your SS, I found I had a lot more of those conversations pedaling mine for a couple years

personally I know its almost over on a climb when I can't hear becasue of the heart beat in my ear and I start seeing the spots


----------



## Marc (Jun 24, 2009)

This is what I love about long road climbs... it's a metal fight as much as a physical one.  I'm pushing hard from the saddle, I'm geared out in 34x27, my cadence slows, I feel the lactic acid trying to beat me, then I upshift twice, get out of the saddle, and push harder and go til I can't go no mo'.


----------



## jarrodski (Jun 24, 2009)

on tech mtb climbs that i have trouble with, i swear a lot and curse the hill climbs mother continuously... the insults seem to make the path give in to my demands and i beat it down until i've won.  

being a message board with younger folks on it from time to time, i won't repeat any of my more successful rants here...


----------



## JD (Jun 24, 2009)

kingdom-tele said:


> good on you JD - its always a good feeling to know there is another level and you can dialouge with your inner conversation to get through, a lot of people never even give themselves a chance, was it on your SS, I found I had a lot more of those conversations pedaling mine for a couple years
> 
> personally I know its almost over on a climb when I can't hear becasue of the heart beat in my ear and I start seeing the spots



Yep.  On the Evil 1 speed.  It's my only MTB.


----------



## Trev (Jun 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> being a message board with younger folks on it from time to time, i won't repeat any of my more successful rants here...



Do any of those rants include pre-ride rituals and sacrifices? because they are working for me..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2009)

Good stuff JD.  I love that feeling of accomplishment when you ignore the voices and push through it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't they make little motors that kick in for hills..that would be sweet...


----------



## JD (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2009)

JD said:


>



cool so I guess they already came up with my invention..looks safe..


----------



## BigJay (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright JD... hope you'll get that message... i've sent you messages in many ways... but no replies...

Monday, we'll be riding somewhere around stowe... we're staying at Little River SP from Friday night to monday... 4 days of riding... PK and Brooke will most likely ride with us... i've also got in touch with "Epic" for a friday afternoon loop in Stowe...

So if you'd like to join us (4) for a ride on monday, let me know!

Cheers!


----------



## JD (Jun 25, 2009)

Eric.  I'd love to ride on Monday.  371-9339


----------

